# Does anyone know if they have value clocks



## one1one2 (Jun 4, 2017)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/a/gdfxU


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Yawn :Snore:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

My other half bought value tea bags once, I was livid.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

stairpost said:


> My other half bought value tea bags once, I was livid.


 Teapigs!........seen the price in Sainsbury's :swoon:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Feel free to introduce yourself in the "introduce yourself' section. Read the 'new here?' sticky post. Read the post about posting pics into the forum editor (something Imgur helps with by providing BBcode strings).

Look around.

What is your question?

\\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Next please........


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I may be wrong but I think the *new* TWF member wants to know if the items are valuable.  Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

жал ми е. ние не може да даде оценки за часовници.

That's a Google translate attempt at "sorry, we can't give valuations". Might actually help if the person's English is as good as my Macedonian!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

My standard valuation is 50p each including shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

5p for each word in the original post. URLs and pic links are not counted, so this fellow's answer is 0p. (sadtrombone.com)


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

No need for me to make a comment as a moderator - everyone above has said it all.


----------

